# status post cataract removal



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Mar 25, 2011)

Status post catarat removal code is V45.61. I was wondering if the status post cataract removal code will always have a lens replacement code V43.1 as an additional diagnosis. My supervisor says they always go together but I am trying to find proof if they really do belong together. Is it necessary to have lens replacement after every cataract surgery. 
Sidika


----------



## ohn0disaster (Mar 25, 2011)

I found a very informative link for you. From what I read, it seems that, yes, theygo hand in hand. However, if we're talking about the coding standpoint, I would not code the replacement unless it is so stated. That's just me, though. Maybe others will disagree. Anyway, here you go!

http://www.staar.com/html/cataract.html



> *How is cataract eye surgery performed?*
> 
> Throughout the United States and around the world, more than 1.4 million people have cataract eye surgery each year, and a high percentage of those treated regain useful vision.
> 
> ...



Hope this helps!


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. This is exactly what my argument has been, I would not code the lens replacement status if it is not mentioned. anyways thank you.


----------

